# Diablo



## Nuelo (30. Oktober 2009)

In der obersten Navigationsleiste befindet sich auf der Homepage bei buffed.de auch ein "Diablo" Button.

Wo genau ist in Diablo ein MMO versteckt? 

Und wenn man diese Logik weiterziehen wollen sollte, müsste dann nicht auch schon längstens ein "Dragon Age" Button dort vorhanden sein?


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Diablo kannste über Battle.net (persistent) online spielen.


----------



## Nuelo (30. Oktober 2009)

Als MMO??


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar.

Da es ja eh um D3 geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2009)

Is einfach so *ningel*. Ich verschiebe das Thema mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Diablo 2 war auch schon ein MMO
ein M steht für Massiv das andere für Multiplayer und O für Online.(hab vergessen welchem M zuerst kam XD)
und so weit ich weiß spielte man das damals mit verdammt vielen Leute online.

Und Dragon Age is wohl nich dabei weil nich jedes hinz und kunz Spiel bei buffed. einen eigenen Bereich bekommt. Es gibt immer noch das Forum für Fragen und Diskussionen.


----------

